# Char Griller modifications



## duomoder (Jul 26, 2017)

20170726_150553.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





3 burner gas grill on left charcoal grill on right with a fire box attached













20170726_150600.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Handles moved around to match. Cheap original paint burned off. Repainted with 2000 degree auto engine paint.













20170726_150631.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Repainted fire box with pressure latch to lock in heat













20170726_153036.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Brass/zinc marine latch













20170726_150645.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





2000 degree rated fiberglass insulation tape to keep heat and smoke from leaking out













20170726_150622.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Moved smoke stack to create reverse heat and smoke flow. Welded shut old location













20170707_161308.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Internal view of weld













20170726_150657.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





2000 degree rated insulation around lid to keep heat and smoke from leaking













20170726_153156.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Lava rocks in ash pan to retain heat under baffles













20170726_153221.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Minimized opening from firebox to direct and increase flow of heat and smoke under baffle













20170726_153301.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Custom made baffle system over lava rocks and under grill racks













20170726_153238.jpg



__ duomoder
__ Jul 26, 2017





Custom made baffle system


----------



## gary s (Jul 27, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a hot sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------

